

Ask HN: What analytics service do you use? - Travis

I run a small bootstrapped startup that doesn't do any advertising via AdWords.  We need an analytics package that is more usable than Google Analytics.  I don't like how the numbers on GA don't jive with my server logs.  Have tried a few others but haven't been happy.  What does everybody else use?
======
patio11
_I don't like how the numbers on GA don't jive with my server logs._

If that is going to get under your skin, analytics is going to cause you a lot
of mental anguish.

I use CrazyEgg, Clicky, Mixpanel, GA, and some homebrew stuff. The great thing
about tracking things five ways is you get five chances to get the number you
want ;)

------
ErrantX
Server logs

GA

<http://www.getclicky.com>

<http://www.woopra.com>

None of them are perfect so a mixture is good.

I agree GA's numbers are the ones with the largest margins: I simply use it
for the Adsense integration stuff.

------
jacquesm
I like your style. _'Don't jive'_ is in my case 'seem to be multiplied with
anywhere from 8 to 15 depending on the weather'.

Contender for the understatement of the year prize ?

------
aberman
I hear really good things about Mixpanel

------
schammy
You won't find any analytics service that gives you numbers anywhere close to
server logs. This is because log analyzers include all search engine / robot /
spambot activity. All hosted analytics (e.g. ones that use javascript and
don't have access to your logs) will only report human activity, and seeing
50% less traffic shouldn't come as a shock for this reason. It doesn't mean
they're inaccurate, but if robot activity is important to you, you won't find
a service you're happy with.

